# Vanguard Automotive Design (previously Apicella Auto Sound) - Highlights



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Someone else here suggested I do this.. a thread to show the highlights of our builds here at Apicella Auto Sound. Here it goes..

www.apicellaautosound.com



2018 Porsche 991.2 GT3: Stage 4 High-End Audio System, Stage 3 Radar & Laser Countermeasures


http://imgur.com/a/mcAaf3M


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

2002 Audi A4 - Stage 4 High-End Audio System

www.apicellaautosound.com/our-work




http://imgur.com/a/yhdhQxk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

2020 Subaru Outback - Stage 2 High-End Audio System

www.apicellaautosound.com





http://imgur.com/a/9fJHtpX


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

2018 Tesla Model S - Stage-2.5(?) High-End Audio System

www.apicellaautosound.com/our-work




https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PLITh5r3UxBTXH16mWAMYlIxU8z3AVwm9F







http://imgur.com/a/US56Yp8


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

2016 Chevy Corvette Stingray High End Car Audio System

www.apicellaautosound.com




http://imgur.com/a/blgl96o


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

2017 Subaru Crosstrek High End Car Audio System

www.apicellaautosound.com/our-work




http://imgur.com/a/ei7CPfx


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

2019 Ford F150 Raptor - 2-Seat High-End Sound System and Stage 2 Radar & Laser Countermeasures


www.apicellaautosound.com





http://imgur.com/a/J5XlIxf


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

2016 Honda Accord High End Audio System

www.apicellaautosound.com/our-work





http://imgur.com/a/ZRnBvlo


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

2013 Mercedes C250 High End Audio System


www.apicellaautosound.com/our-work




http://imgur.com/a/j8wdMX3


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

2016 Dodge Hellcat High End Sound System

www.apicellaautosound.com





http://imgur.com/a/xwSKTgC


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

very nice, is this 2020 only or since you opened shop?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Porsche said:


> very nice, is this 2020 only or since you opened shop?


These so far are mostly 2020. 2 are from late 2019


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Nice!!! That's exactly what I was talking about!


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

I love your A pillars and sail panels. One thing I hate is seeing these humongous speakers sticking out of A pillars like tumors. The way you guys build them is classy, beautiful and well thought out. 👍🏼👍🏼


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> 2020 Subaru Outback - Stage 2 High-End Audio System
> 
> 
> 
> ...





SkizeR said:


> 2020 Subaru Outback - Stage 2 High-End Audio System
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THIS looks like Stage 4 status...


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Bluenote said:


> THIS looks like Stage 4 status...


Stage 4 fabrication, stage 2 integration. When designing a sound system for a customer its usually about how its all integrated into the car, not about how hard it is to pull off. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## hybridspl (May 9, 2008)

Beautiful work Nick! Thanks for the inspiration


----------



## cooverjosh (Apr 1, 2017)

Wow  

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## jkreihs (Jan 3, 2016)

Beautiful work! Love the attention to detail. What is a ballpark estimate to do GB10 tweeters in sail panels like to ones you posted? Just need some kind of idea on the cost.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Nice job bro. I'd hire you at my shop.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

jkreihs said:


> Beautiful work! Love the attention to detail. What is a ballpark estimate to do GB10 tweeters in sail panels like to ones you posted? Just need some kind of idea on the cost.


Thank you.. I just posted like 8 builds lol.. which one

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jkreihs (Jan 3, 2016)

SkizeR said:


> Thank you.. I just posted like 8 builds lol.. which one
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I was just looking for a general idea of what it would cost to do custom tweeters in sails. Nothing fancy, but it would be painted, not covered in any material. If the cost varies too much, I understand. Not looking to hold you to it.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

jkreihs said:


> I was just looking for a general idea of what it would cost to do custom tweeters in sails. Nothing fancy, but it would be painted, not covered in any material. If the cost varies too much, I understand. Not looking to hold you to it.


It varies drastically to be honest

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

If you ever want to make a change, work out of my 2 car garage and lose money on every build, you know who to talk to.  haha

But some seriously nice work. I never got to see the finished Porsche project. When I was up there you guys were mid-build and working on the portion behind the seats. It came out really nice. The Laser has really upped the overall finished product you guys are putting out. Great job.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Bravo.

I don't know Nick but I met him at a meet in Syracuse, at another guys shop, explaining away his buddies install, showing pics and talking about working on his old Nissan in his mom's garage.

A now you can post a thread like this.

I'll say again, bravo.


----------



## Mrdgz71 (May 22, 2020)

Who ever suggested that you do this.. THANK YOU. lol. Great work man everything is beautiful and flawless. I really enjoy looking at work that has been done to other cars I also like watching your videos on youtube. thumbs up man keep doing what you are doing.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Theslaking said:


> Bravo.
> 
> I don't know Nick but I met him at a meet in Syracuse, at another guys shop, explaining away his buddies install, showing pics and talking about working on his old Nissan in his mom's garage.
> 
> ...


Ah man, i really miss the meets that Steve would host at Syracuse Customs. Thats kinda where it all started for me.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I know me too. He ran some nice shows and a great shop. I actually met him through eBay. I had bought several oldschool things from him. I asked if I could pick up one item while I was out there. When I got to the shop we got to talking and next thing I knew I was attending several events. Good times.


----------



## Driftdad541 (Aug 8, 2019)

I've seen a lot of mediocre installs in the last 20 years. Your pillar and dash work though.. You're on another level! I have huge respect for micro fabrication and the hours of work and thought that goes into each piece. When I see your installs, they always looks oem integrated as if these panels were offered as option from the factory. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

So I am going to say something and I hope you take it as a compliment. 

A lot of your older builds had some real quality workmanship but they were really boring. They just kinda looked like any other high dollar install. Nice but unoriginal. Like i could scroll through Diyma builds and find a million just like it. 

But looking at these. You have really made your own style and made some one of a kind builds. I especially like the Stingray box and All of the Porsche build. You have really made a Nickche. (mhm)

If i can add some constructive criticism. Not that i could ever do better but idk, sometimes outside opinions help. I think your sail panels grills are a little too copy/paste. You add the emblem or vehicle badge and then add split color design. It definitely gives it an OEM look while also saying this is an Apicella build. But its also kind of copy/paste of your earlier builds imo. Maybe make it out of acrylic and heat form it. Maybe do some kind of different designs like below, or like the micro precision ones. 

You can also tell me to **** off. Thats cool too


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Jscoyne2 said:


> So I am going to say something and I hope you take it as a compliment.
> 
> A lot of your older builds had some real quality workmanship but they were really boring. They just kinda looked like any other high dollar install. Nice but unoriginal. Like i could scroll through Diyma builds and find a million just like it.
> 
> ...



I agree with you on both points. I look through my old builds and say "ew" lol. But that, along with some of the new stuff being copy and paste, there is one thing to consider that is mostly responsible for this... the customer's budget. Proper custom fabrication and its design takes much longer than people think (the post I'm about to make right below this took 7 hours just to do the midrange pods), and time equals money. Our labor rate is not cheap by any stretch of the means, so something simple that looks like a lot of other stuff, and something that is totally unique could have a full day or more just due to small differences and details needing to be worked out. Most people aren't willing to pay for it, and that's fine. Most customers do not care that their grill looks the same as another customer's car that I did. They just care that it looks good in their car since that is all that truly matters. 

We sell custom fabrication in different "stages" as you can probably tell reading this thread. A "stage-1" A-pillar grill is something that is just a perimeter wrapped in grill cloth. A stage-2 is something like the Honda Accord pillars, where its a super simple design that is just completely laser cut out of acrylic. Stage 3 and 4 we start getting into pressed grills, and additional design elements. I'll be 100% honest about pricing here.. stricly speaking about grills. I have about 1.5 hours of design, cutting, and assemble time into the Honda accord pillar grills. The Subaru Outback ones though, more like 18 hours of design, color match sourcing, fabrication, painting, and assembling. If i have to do a similar design again, im charging at least double what i charged last time. They were much tougher than they look. But anyways, would you as a customer see value in spending 10x as much on a really sick looking and custom grill vs one that is basic but matches? Most people wont. Some people are down for it though because they value that.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

2015 Nissan Titan - Quick Midrange Addition



http://imgur.com/a/50DmJkV


----------



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

That Genesis Install !!!!


----------



## PTAudia4 (Nov 8, 2017)

Loving the High End Stage IV Audi!


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Quit kissing this skinny dudes @ss. He's a hack.




































Just kidding of course


----------



## BigRed17 (Aug 26, 2018)

Nick, your work is impeccable. Thank you for taking the time to put together the build logs and post them. It gives us ideas and something to strive for. Thanks again!


----------



## Audiour (Jan 5, 2021)

You got great shots @SkizeR. Good job!


----------



## steelwindmachine (May 15, 2017)

Nick, your work is extraordinary!

It all looks OEM integrated with class and polish. I'm quite attracted to your aesthetic. While I think flamboyant is neat, you're classy install panache is the best type of candy to my eyes...

Maybe some day I'll get to listen to your work too.


----------



## Irishklover (Nov 8, 2020)

When i hit the lotto this week im gonna have nick do a few bentley’s for me . 🤑he’s only a hour away .


----------



## wrxkyle (Feb 8, 2011)

if you have any pictures or buildlog documentation of the gt3 sub enclosure that would be awesome to see to peek behind the curtain. especially that sweet grill that still highlights the illusion driver motors


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

wrxkyle said:


> if you have any pictures or buildlog documentation of the gt3 sub enclosure that would be awesome to see to peek behind the curtain. especially that sweet grill that still highlights the illusion driver motors


This is all I got. 



http://imgur.com/a/mcAaf3M


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> This is all I got.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/mcAaf3M


How do you mold the acrylic like that? All curved. 

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Jscoyne2 said:


> How do you mold the acrylic like that? All curved.
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


If you read the build log, it should explain, but maybe not. Its been a year. But long story short.. Heat. Lots of it. But not too much, if that makes any sense lol 
But yeah, read it and it should go into a bit more detail.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> If you read the build log, it should explain, but maybe not. Its been a year. But long story short.. Heat. Lots of it. But not too much, if that makes any sense lol
> But yeah, read it and it should go into a bit more detail.


I've been wanting to do an acrylic grill for a subwoofer for a while. But I'd need a lot of heat to really press it. I know you can put acrylic sheets into an oven and then throw them into a 2 piece mold press quickly but.. from what I've read. You don't wanna use a normal oven as acrylic fumes can explode in an sealed environment.

So you need a big fancy special oven with fans n **** 

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Jscoyne2 said:


> I've been wanting to do an acrylic grill for a subwoofer for a while. But I'd need a lot of heat to really press it. I know you can put acrylic sheets into an oven and then throw them into a 2 piece mold press quickly but.. from what I've read. You don't wanna use a normal oven as acrylic fumes can explode in an sealed environment.
> 
> So you need a big fancy special oven with fans n ****
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


I used a MAP torch for this


----------



## asnatlas (Apr 4, 2021)

Awesome builds @SkizeR


----------



## kB86 (Jun 12, 2021)

Sick build, that GT3. Best i've seen so far


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

kB86 said:


> Sick build, that GT3. Best i've seen so far


Thank you. We are doing another one soon


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

Beyond high end work. Most impressive.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Okay, probably tied for my favorite build to date (with the GT3) for a build in a car that I'd want to take home for myself... This one is in a very rare, limited-edition Porsche. This 2012 911 (997.2) Turbo S Edition 918 Spyder (yes, that is the exact name for this spec) is only one of 146 ever made. What's an Edition 918 Spyder? Well, back when Porsche was first debuting their 918 Spyder hypercar, production ended up getting delayed and in order to ease the minds of eager customers who already paid for one, they offered this "Edition 918 Spyder" 911 Turbo S. Only 146 customers took them up on this offer. To date, this is one of my favorite builds. Yes, we have done plenty of really cool sound systems that may up this one, but there is something about driving this car with the top down, turbo spooling, and the system turned to 11 that will put a smile on anyone's face. The end result was truly impressive. 



http://imgur.com/a/qan687R


----------



## wrxkyle (Feb 8, 2011)

awesome build that center console custom button solution is some slick engineering. the creativity to come up with and then execute in such a polished way is very impressive. i don't think any industrial design engineer would be able to tell it wasn't oem without opening it up. 

hows the tactile feel and what would you want to improve in a version 2.0? i know people use mouse button switches for a lot of stuff like this when custom switches are needed as there's all kinds of weights and tactile options from the enthusiast mouse Modder communities and they are compact and have solder pins. that plus some basic breadboard kind of material and you could make simple pcb's if you ever wanted to, some of these kinds of things could be reproduced in quantity and resold on your online store for those that don't want to bring their car to the east coast. just an idea, though I'm sure you have a lot on your plate. you already have the cad files so there's that.


----------



## OCD66 (Apr 2, 2017)

Killer work.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Best work hands down


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

2020 Volvo S90 R Design - Invisible Audio Upgrade



http://imgur.com/a/SGkT6dU


----------



## Dan750iL (Jan 16, 2016)

Great build! I'm a fan of stealth builds. Not a fan of the absolutely hateful way some OEMs make their doors.


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

IDIOT!!! How did I go through this entire thread and not know that you can click left and right to scroll through the additional photos of each car on Imgur. So stoopid!


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

ndm said:


> IDIOT!!! How did I go through this entire thread and not know that you can click left and right to scroll through the additional photos of each car on Imgur. So stoopid!


DANG IT!!!! Now I need to go back through them


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

I got to hear the Volvo in person. Very, very smoooooth. Mike is a great guy too.


----------



## Aarvix (Jun 14, 2021)

Did you deaden/stiffen the big plastic door piece?

My Stinger's doors are nearly identical and I can see that plastic piece vibrate when I have the door card off and play something with a lot of midbass.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

2017 Honda Civic Si.
This was a special one for me. This is the car owned by my UPS driver from when I was working out of my parent's driveway. He was one of few people who saw me truly build this business from the ground up.



http://imgur.com/a/l4PEy2W


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> 2017 Honda Civic Si.
> This was a special one for me. This is the car owned by my UPS driver from when I was working out of my parent's driveway. He was one of few people who saw me truly build this business from the ground up.
> 
> 
> ...


Really love it Nick! Great use of the benefits and challenges the car presented - great equipment - and I’m sure a fantastic tune. Great job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

Wow nice. So what is your impression of the 2 Brahma's on 1500 watts? TooNasty (rest in peace) said he thought those were the best subs he ever heard on 1500 watts.


----------



## Gurpreet (Sep 6, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> 2017 Honda Civic Si.
> This was a special one for me. This is the car owned by my UPS driver from when I was working out of my parent's driveway. He was one of few people who saw me truly build this business from the ground up.
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome build! Just the rest of your work. 

What are your thoughts on the aerospace? I’m interested in comparing them to the M’s.

Also the Brahma seem interesting. Your feedback on those would be appreciated as well. Thanks!


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Awesome builds Nick. 
Curious, what brand White Speaker wire and RCA cables those are that you used???

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Black Rain said:


> Awesome builds Nick.
> Curious, what brand White Speaker wire and RCA cables those are that you used???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


RSD Custom Cables.


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

All of the a-pillar and/or sail panel grilles and design are really clean and well executed but those 2020 Outback grilles are next level. And your builds really show well what a benefit router templates and proper use of them can result in. Excellent work and attention to detail.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

SUX 2BU said:


> All of the a-pillar and/or sail panel grilles and design are really clean and well executed but those 2020 Outback grilles are next level. And your builds really show well what a benefit router templates and proper use of them can result in. Excellent work and attention to detail.


Thank you. Those Outback grills are still probably the toughest things I've ever made.

Also, while we do have some router templates, I cannot remember the last time we actually used one lol


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

2017 BMW X5
A perfect example of our most basic sound system offering.. DSP amplifier and sub install utilizing OEM speakers. Believe it or not, it's more effective than you'd think.



http://imgur.com/a/QVEaV4w


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

SkizeR said:


> 2017 BMW X5
> A perfect example of our most basic sound system offering.. DSP amplifier and sub install utilizing OEM speakers. Believe it or not, it's more effective than you'd think.
> 
> 
> ...


i heard a similar setup locally in a GMC of some type. helix v12 amp/dsp, 2 10's under rear seat and a really good tune. could not believe it sounded like that with otherwise oem speakers. if you knew what to listen for you could tell that a tiny bit of an edge on detail was missing, but if you did not know what a true audiophile setup sounds like, you would never know. it was very impressive. if Apicella is doing something similar, even a budget conscious customer will be truly blown away by how good a mild upgrade like that can sound. outstanding Skizer!!


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

If I had a car and was only allowed one thing as far as audio upgrade, it would be a corrected time domain.

I drove a new Kia that had factory TA to the drivers seat, the system was crap , but I was able to enjoy the music quite a bit. I could hear the Mylar from the tweeters vibrating, the paper from the mids resonance. But the music had a left,right,center. That’s all I needed to be happy for that drive.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Post #61, looks awesome Nick and these are the builds that I like to see because they represent what I like. I wish I was closer and could hang out in your shop watching you guys do the great work that you do.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

2021 BMW M3 - High-End Sound Quality Meets Daily Driver

This was our first time using the new Accuton Automotive line in a client's car since becoming undeniably confident in them after putting them through the wringer in Matt's car. These are absolutely top-shelf.

www.accuton-automotive.com
www.apicellaautosound.com

The owner of this BMW M3 is no stranger to high-end car audio, as this is the 4th vehicle we have done for him now. This install, same as the rest of them, has a specific purpose. This one being high-end sound quality while maintaining the daily driver functionality. That means no meaningful real estate taken up in the trunk (or anywhere else for that matter, nothing that would limit the usability of the car in any way, and something that he can just hop in, hit play, and enjoy. Not only that, but considering this is a good client of ours, he also may* have known before most that we are now the official US distributors of Accuton Automotive! We have been keeping this a bit low-key in order to get them in a few of our cars and good, trusted clients' cars to put them to the test before we officially opened them to the North American Market. We ended up utilizing their midrange and tweeters, while the midbass had to be something very shallow. So, in the past, BMW's used to be very easy to integrate into with their MOST25 fiber-optic system. This system is no longer used by BMW, and their new RAM system is used in their current offerings. This means OEM integration via high-level out of the OEM Harman Kardon amplifier. Since there was a pretty much 100% chance that there was an upmixer being utilized to allow for a 2 seat tune, and even some chance that there was no true Stereo (left/right) signal in the car, we opted to also utilize the OEM center channel location. Thankfully, when we tested the signal, left and right were perfect stereo and the center channel just played correlated information. This made a standard 1-seat tune easy and predictable while allowing for an added 2-seat tune utilizing the center channel and OEM upmixed center signal. Now, onto the equipment that made this install meet all of these goals..

. Helix V Twelve DSP amplifier with the Helix Conductor controller
. Helix P One mono amplifier
. Accuton Automotive C030AM-04-710 tweeter
. Accuton Automotive C100AM-04-730 midrange
. Focal Utopia 8WM midbass
. Illusion Audio C12XL subwoofer
. Focal Utopia 3.5WM and TBM center channel 


Click the link below to see the full build log



http://imgur.com/a/PHEnBvR


----------



## Cisco473 (Mar 13, 2021)

Looks great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

Congratulations on the Accuton Distributorship. TRULY amazing!!!!


----------



## preston (Dec 10, 2007)

The BMW looks great. 
Will we be able to just call you up and order the Accutons in whatever configuration we want ? The way these sometimes get talked about I almost feel like I have to pass some kind of test to have the privilege of buying them. Are they in stock ?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

preston said:


> The BMW looks great.
> Will we be able to just call you up and order the Accutons in whatever configuration we want ? The way these sometimes get talked about I almost feel like I have to pass some kind of test to have the privilege of buying them. Are they in stock ?


Tbh, I'm not 100% sure yet. I am trying to make these available through dealers only. But at the same time, I only trust a small handful of dealers with them.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

I need to see these ..... they sound awesome


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Here is a build log of a project that we did when Vanguard Automotive Design was starting to become an idea, so I figured I'd make it our first official Vanguard build log, even though it isn't from the new shop and with my new partner. This build was pretty nuts. Sick car, sick equipment, and frankly, a pretty cool client. 

PS, this car is actually for sale now. The client needs a bigger vehicle. PM me if you are interested.

The big goal here was obviously great sound quality, but also high volume and 2-seat tuning. 

Click the link below to check the full build log



http://imgur.com/a/PB27QMP


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Why the name change? Is it because you now have a business partner?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

JimmyDee said:


> Why the name change? Is it because you now have a business partner?


I've wanted a name change for a while. But starting fresh in a new building with a partner was the perfect time to take everything I've learned over the past 5 years and start 100% fresh.


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

Fresh is Good...!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Fresh is great 
The shop is almost ready and I'll be doing a video tour soon


----------



## tranv9565 (Jun 6, 2017)

Congrats on the new endeavor Nick. That's a sweet build! Gives me a lot of ideas and motivation for my Defender.


----------



## RickWilson (Nov 11, 2021)

SkizeR said:


> Here is a build log of a project that we did when Vanguard Automotive Design was starting to become an idea, so I figured I'd make it our first official Vanguard build log, even though it isn't from the new shop and with my new partner. This build was pretty nuts. Sick car, sick equipment, and frankly, a pretty cool client.
> 
> PS, this car is actually for sale now. The client needs a bigger vehicle. PM me if you are interested.
> 
> ...


Straight up insane execution and attention to detail. Please peep on this build, the amp/sub enclosure is absurdly cool.


----------



## RyuTsuiSen (Jan 26, 2018)

Wiring management on that build was amazing and straight up dizzying. Looking forward to the video tour!

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## Flygts (Aug 17, 2021)

Looks great!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

Nicely done as usual, congrats on the engagement!


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Are the accuton end game speakers?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

dcfis said:


> Are the accuton end game speakers?


The automotive series, yes. The automotive ceramic line we have on hand ready to demo in a car. Better than anything we have used so far. Can only imagine what the diamond sound like.


----------



## LOST_llama (Feb 10, 2013)

@SkizeR are you able to control both Ultra's with one Conductor? Or is the second Ultra more of passive with the first Ultra doing all the controls?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

LOST_llama said:


> @SkizeR are you able to control both Ultra's with one Conductor? Or is the second Ultra more of passive with the first Ultra doing all the controls?


The later


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Here it is, the first build log out of the new shop! Very proud to kick this place off, especially with a car like this. Click the link below for the full build log. 



http://imgur.com/a/ZxdEYKa


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> Here it is, the first build log out of the new shop! Very proud to kick this place off, especially with a car like this. Click the link below for the full build log.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/ZxdEYKa


Absolutely incredible! Extremely well done concept and execution! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dan750iL (Jan 16, 2016)

Love it! Great work.


----------



## kB86 (Jun 12, 2021)

Love it when custom work can not be identified. Look completely Oem.


----------



## OCD66 (Apr 2, 2017)

Stellar work.


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

Beautiful job. When is the Spring Meet? I feel like a field trip. Can't wait to see the new place. I need an excuse to get out.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Stycker said:


> Beautiful job. When is the Spring Meet? I feel like a field trip. Can't wait to see the new place. I need an excuse to get out.


Not sure yet


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

And here it is, the new shop, and the new team. Click the album below to see it all 



http://imgur.com/a/tyFuxhx


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

Very impressive. Motley Crew


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

I soooooo regret not spending more time picking @mattkim1337 's brain more when he was in Portland. Great stuff you guys, congrats!!!


----------



## Flygts (Aug 17, 2021)

The shop looks great, love the fabrication room


----------



## Sam b (Oct 10, 2020)

What a phenomenal shop and overall work. Just unreal


----------

